# Terminal tackle makeing me terminaly ill



## FutureKVD (May 26, 2010)

Now I have one interesting question for you all. How do you determin hook size? Is there a set size for length? I.e. 2/0 hook for a 4in plastic or just how does it work. And is there a chart I can download and print to match em up. I also have a topwater bait I don't know the hook size I'd like to buy feathered trebles for. At six bucks for two I'd like to know it's exact six before I order the wrong ones. Ergo the chart question. I dunno what's your input??


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2010)

Good Question :beer:

But...Find someone to hand tie your trebles for you for half that cost. I think there is a member or two here that did them for me for like $1.50 per hook.

Anyone care to chime in


----------



## BaitCaster (May 26, 2010)

FutureKVD said:


> Now I have one interesting question for you all. How do you determin hook size? Is there a set size for length? I.e. 2/0 hook for a 4in plastic or just how does it work. And is there a chart I can download and print to match em up. I also have a topwater bait I don't know the hook size I'd like to buy feathered trebles for. At six bucks for two I'd like to know it's exact six before I order the wrong ones. Ergo the chart question. I dunno what's your input??



I keep a selection of 2/0, 3/0, 4/0 and 5/0 worm hooks for soft plastics. I just eyeball the hooks with the bait I am using to see if it looks to be a good fit. I don't think there are any hard fast rules. Obviously you don't want a tiny hook on a huge bait, and _vice versa_. Sometimes guys like to go with bigger hooks to provide more weight when throwing weightless baits. I just like to make sure the hook size doesn't ruin the action of the bait.

I also keep a selection of smaller hooks for finessing.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## cavman138 (May 26, 2010)

I'd recommend using #4 trebles on your topwater. Well that's if its a fair size bait. Just replace both hooks.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 27, 2010)

Like mentioned I keep a selection of hooks to match the bait I am using and chose one that doesn't ruin the action I am looking for. Experiment with them some and use the sizes you like..There really is no set sizes..I'll give you a example.

A buddy and me love to fish Zoom Flukes, He uses 3/0 wide gaps on his and I prefer to use 2/0 on mine, We both catch fish considerable well with what we use. SO we stick with what we like.

I have found that there isn't "one" hook that will work for everything. Frogs require a big hook, Lizrds sometimes require a wide gap hook while finnese worms just use a stanard worm hook.

Another bit advice is don't go cheap on hooks, I believe and most will probably agree, you get what you pay for.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 27, 2010)

I use 3/0 for basically anything.. as long as the hook isn't hindering the action of the soft plastic, I think the bigger the better (in most situations).


----------



## FutureKVD (May 27, 2010)

Well thank for the good advice. I always have actually wanted to tie my own feathered trebles. I have bought a bunch of fly fishing and fly tying gear. Just so hard to find the time. Probably another reason my mods at a stand still. Nontheless I think my best route is to purchase on of those hook kits from Cabelas/Bass pro and replenish my most used hooks. Again thanks for the advice.


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2010)

I use 2 sizes of hooks for plastics - 4/0 Owner Extra Wide gap for any plastic that it will fit on, then a 2/0 Owner Extra Wide Gap for everyting else (like grubs, craws) 

As far as the trebles go, most of the topwaters have either a 4 or a 6... I keep both sizes in the boat along with split ring pliers and extra split rings, but I generally put a size larger on the back to weight it down a little and make it sit a little lower in the water... this will give those Pop R's and Sammy's some crazy action


----------

